# Impromptu meet 1/8/11 in Atlanta



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey just wanted to let ya'll know that we are going to start ramping up our meets again. We are having our first one of the year this Saturday 1/8/11 from 12-4. There will be $5 TermLab spl and $10 Audiocontrol RTA test-n-tune sessions for both spl and sq folks as well as plety of free advice and what not for guys wanting to compete this year or just try and maximize their cars potential. 



If you have nothing else to do come on by, good times garanteed.

The shop's address is:

American Radio
410 Atlanta Highway 
Cumming, Ga 30040


----------

